# photo upload help?



## scalawagtoo (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys want pictures so I have a digital camera ready to go.  I have the usb flash card reader in a usp port. I tried to import into picasa 2 but there was no device driver installed. I tried to download a device driver but it was a zip file and and my computer will not accept zip files .  So I downloaded a trial version of win zip and then downloaded the flash card utilities and and tried again.

Picasa says no device available.

Any ideas?[?]


----------



## JimGo (Jul 1, 2005)

Paul,
What operating system are you using?  The USB flash card reader SHOULD just come up as a separate "drive" (like E: or F in your list of drives.  If you're using Win 98, have you rebooted after installing the drivers?


----------



## timdaleiden (Jul 2, 2005)

Try restarting the computer. If you are running a Windows OS, it should detect any new hardware, and direct you to do certain things. 

If your Zip file has un-zipped itself, Windows may find the right files, or maybe not. 

One thing about software, read the directions, print them out, and then throw them away. []

Many software thingy's are not idiot-proofed enough. [] They always underestimate our stupidity. 

The fact of the matter is, that all of this personal computer stuff is still new, and not even close to standardized. 

If you get totally stuck, e-mail me at Quirkypen@aol.com  

I am not a software engineer, but I am a fellow WI resident, and a bit of a computer geek.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 2, 2005)

Tim's suggestions are on point. Re-read them and follow his tips. One other approach I have found useful when I get confused (frequently [:I] ) is to use the 'search' function and look for the file. If/when it finds it, click on the .exe file to open. Usually, the program and unzip with do their own thing after that.








> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> <br />Try restarting the computer. If you are running a Windows OS, it should detect any new hardware, and direct you to do certain things.
> 
> If your Zip file has un-zipped itself, Windows may find the right files, or maybe not.
> ...


----------

